

Ask HN: How did you calculate the right time to leave corporate america? - jpd750

What kind of calculations or metrics did you use to finally get up and leave your day job to fulfill your desire to create a startup?<p>I see all over about the 6 month or 12 month (savings) rule, but then a ton of different articles saying those metrics are garbage.<p>Can you all share your experiences of when you got up and left? What metric did you use personally?
======
codegeek
Even though I have not taken the leap yet, but working on it with a solid
plan. Overall, this is a combibation of subjective and objective items.
Listing some of mine below which could give you an idea even though YMMV:

Finances

\----------

SAVE SAVE SAVE. Did I say that enough ? To your question about 6-12 months
rule, it is the standard advice based on assumption that it could take you
that much time to get back on your feet if you fail etc. For example, I will
probably feel comfortable if I had 100K stashed away safe. I dont care if
thats 6 or 12 months.

Personal/Family

\----------------

This is very subjective and could really vary. Are you married or single ? Do
you support a wife/kids or single ? Obviously, if you are single, the risk
appetite could be higher but if you have a family to support, you might want
to get things in order. For example, do you have health insurance thourhg
employer and have kids ? Can you switch to your wife's if possible ? etc. etc.

------
calbear98
I've been working for a long time, so having savings already was the first
step. Like codegeek said, family situation and health insurance are important,
luckily everyone is in support of me doing my startup.

A consideration that was one of the last things to solidify the decision in my
mind was people telling me I could get another job easily if things didn't
work out. A couple of them were actively trying to recruit/refer me, so I knew
I would be in good shape.

A fellow entrepreneur told me, you better be hell bent on what you're doing,
because doing a startup is hard. For me I'm obsessed about trying this
startup, so I knew it was only a matter of time before I had to leave and give
it a shot.

So no precise metrics. Just a gut feeling of: I can't take another
day/week/month/year going by without giving this a shot.

------
dglassan
I worked as a consultant for 11 Months right out of college. During that time
I launched a side project that got some traction and a little press but didn't
really go anywhere. I put it on my resume and started applying to startups in
the Bay Area. The project got my foot in the door for some interviews and I
was eventually hired as a lead dev for a YC company.

I didn't _create_ a startup but I was able to work in my spare time on a
project that proved I could ship a product, which enabled me to leave my soul
sucking corporate consulting gig.

------
albahk
I planned my departure in my head for a long long time but never got any
traction with side-projects - which is understandable in hindsight. Then one
day I got sat down with the boss and tried to hide the grin from my face as
they explained the redundancy package I was being offered (7 months salary).

So, it was planned but I was still pushed in the end - and it was great.

------
GFischer
I'm also interested (not in corporate America, but in corporate anyway :) ).

Me, I'm thinking of getting some freelance jobs first (without quitting) or
other source or side income and then quit. I'm thinking of my car as emergency
money, and I know I can get a job in a very short time if I need to come back.

